# stumped!!!-My Dr did



## rlcohen76 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello,
My Dr did a total splenectomy and a kocherization of the duodenum.
I am having trouble with the kocherization of the duodenum.

Any thoughts are greatly appreciated!!

Thanks!


----------



## CRC CPC (Oct 5, 2010)

rlcohen76 said:


> Hello,
> My Dr did a total splenectomy and a kocherization of the duodenum.
> I am having trouble with the kocherization of the duodenum.
> 
> ...



I did some research here is a link I hope this helps 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kocher_manoeuvre


----------



## Lesainc (Oct 5, 2010)

I am not familiar with that procedure.  It seems from what  I am reading it is still just a 38100.

Anyone else see anything different?


----------

